# snowy owl



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

My great grand dad built a cabin back in the mid 40s and put a stuffed snowy owl out on the mantel that he bought from a professor who said it was old then. To stay leagel. Is this something that can be kept since its been in the family for so m a ny year's and is prior to any state or federal laws. Would we have to get some type of permit. We would never give it up. It's in all the old and new cabin picks when the family is together by the mantel. :coolgleam


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe when the laws changed years ago you were allowed to take those birds on and I think they banded them or something to grandfather them in. Tho I think most did not. Only way that's it's 100 % legal is if it's banded. Not entirely sure on this and someone can correct me if I'm wrong but that's what I have heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

You will need proof of age/ownership, old dated photos, a paper trail, some proof of it being pre-ban. I would have that in hand before seeking a permit.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I would question the need for a permit for a cabin the woods, unless you suspect a visit from a CO, or you may have a visitor who may rat you out...


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Lastflight is spot on, you can get a permit for it to be grandfathered in. As to whether or not you need to? If I had one I would want it legal, you never know what could happen in the future. You dont have anything to hide, so why hide?


----------

